# Who knew? Randy Johnson of MLB fame and HOF inductee is a Pro Photographer!



## Mitica100 (Oct 12, 2022)

Randy Johnson is now a sideline photographer with an incredible dead bird logo — SB Nation


----------



## RVT1K (Oct 13, 2022)

To anyone into NHRA drag racing, this isn't really news. Randy and his camera were a regular sight at the track.


----------

